# Pressed honey.



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is very little difference but I would give the pressed honey the better rating. There's no burned honey from the uncapping knife.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Also, brood comb is where diseases are hiding. Empty honey combs are not really the problem.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nutritional and mineral contents of honey extracted by centrifugation and pressed processes*

September 2016 DOI: 10.1016/j.foodchem.2016.09.071

Samir Moura Kadri, Rodrigo Zaluski, Ricardo de Oliveira Orsi

Abstract
In this study, wild honey samples extracted by two different methods (centrifugation and pressed processing) were characterized and compared based on their physicochemical, and nutritional properties, macro- and micro-mineral contents, and pollen counts. Twelve colonies of Africanized Apis mellifera were used; six honey samples were obtained by centrifugation and six by honeycomb press. All physicochemical parameters of honey samples (moisture, pH, total acidity, ash, dry matter, and qualitative absence of hydroxymethylfurfural) were within the limits established by EU legislation, and all parameters in pressed honey were superior (p<0.05). Nutritional contents (total carbohydrates, total lipids, total proteins, flavonoids, and ascorbic acid) and minerals (K, Ca, Mg, Na, Fe, Li, Zn) were also higher in pressed honey. The quantity of pollen in pressed honey samples was 5.6-fold higher than in centrifuged samples. Pressed honey, can be marked as a differentiated product with a higher mineral content and several nutritional properties.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...acted_by_centrifugation_and_pressed_processes


----------

